#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  qual o comando para resetar o mikrotik pelo new terminal

## walleverson

qual o comando que eu poso resetar o servido mikrotik pelo new terminal (x86)

----------


## pedrohsampaio

```
/system reset-configuration
```

 "Y" para confirmar.

----------


## brunocemeru

setup e irá aparecer umas opções dentre estas está a opção para resetar

----------


## minelli

Tópico respondido então irei fecha-lo.

----------


## tavares1187

> qual o comando que eu poso resetar o servido mikrotik pelo new terminal (x86)


Resetando MikroTik

----------

